# Alarm going off for no reason - 2014 1LT



## daveg66sl (Nov 18, 2016)

So, my alarm has started acting up for no apparent reason. Doors locked, no one around, remote on keyhook, and alarm goes off. Never happened before, happened 3 or 4 times this evening. Checked all doors, trunk, hood, etc... Good weather, warm and dry. Any ideas why this might happen? I have had the negative battery cable replaced,, any other electrical items to check? Door switch maybe?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A few people have complained about a bad door latch switch. Keep an eye out for an alert while driving. That will tell you which door is the problem.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I thought I heard the car can do this to let you know the batteries in the fob are near dead, it might not be this car though, maybe another car and I'm just confused, I'm going to look it up when I have another free moment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chevy_Country said:


> I thought I heard the car can do this to let you know the batteries in the fob are near dead,


The Cruze should show a message in the DIC if the remote battery is weak.

We have had members complain of random door open alarms while driving. They also had random alarms going off when parked. Same root cause - the car thinks a door has opened when it hasn't.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The Cruze should show a message in the DIC if the remote battery is weak.
> 
> We have had members complain of random door open alarms while driving. They also had random alarms going off when parked. Same root cause - the car thinks a door has opened when it hasn't.


Or that! That sounds more like it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So i May be revamping an old thread but have a question with this. My car just started doing this tonight. However it’s not just when the car is locked. I park the car and get out without touching the fob and the alarm goes off. No problem throughout the day and no door or trunk open alarms. Any ideas?


----------



## Sughar (Nov 14, 2019)

I am also experiencing the same issue with my 2011 chev cruze. Please can someone help me with the solution to this problem


----------



## Defeated (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m having the exact same issue with a 2014 Chevy Cruz LT. This is the third night in a row that I’m going to have to go and unplug my battery because the alarm keeps going off randomly and when I start the car it tells me that there was a theft attempt. After the battery has been unplugged and I turn the car back on there is a message to roll the drivers window down and back up but the issue obviously is coming back and it’s really annoying. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Collin94 (Sep 25, 2021)

Defeated said:


> I’m having the exact same issue with a 2014 Chevy Cruz LT. This is the third night in a row that I’m going to have to go and unplug my battery because the alarm keeps going off randomly and when I start the car it tells me that there was a theft attempt. After the battery has been unplugged and I turn the car back on there is a message to roll the drivers window down and back up but the issue obviously is coming back and it’s really annoying. Any help would be greatly appreciated


I’m


----------



## Collin94 (Sep 25, 2021)

Collin94 said:


> I’m having the same issues with same car. Have you figured it out


----------

